# Skin Irritation/Scab on Neck



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

Locke has what looks like a scab on the back of his neck - around the nape. My OH felt it a few days ago but only really had a look today as Locke keeps scratching that spot:









Took this just before I put a nice blob of Aloe Vera on (which Locke seemed to be grateful for - he relaxed and stopped scratching for a while). I've also trimmed his back claws a little so they don't make it worse.

I have no idea what has caused it. As you can see, he has no hair loss, and that is the only spot effected. The patch is dry and looks clean. The only thing I can think of is I put FrontLine on him two weeks ago, maybe half an inch below where the red patch is now. Could it be that? He's never had any problems before now. He was wormed two days before putting the Frontline on, too.

I'll be putting Aloe Vera on it twice a day and monitoring its progress. If it isn't healing by Monday it shall be vets time


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

Well, the Aloe Vera is doing a great job so far  the patch is definitely not as red now, and it looks like it has scabbed over and starting to heal. Locke loves the Aloe Vera, it must cooling and soothing the itch, as he hasn't be scratching as much :thumbup:


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

It looks very similar to a staph A skin infection I have seen on other animals - if it is that it can be quite contagious so would be worth washing well after contact (although you're probably already doing that!). xxx


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

Interesting! Thanks for that, Kathy! From the sounds of it, Staph infections aren't serious and clear up in a few days (which it certainly seems to be doing, whatever it is). Yes, been washing hands after touching the area just in case it is contagious


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL I still have recurring problems from a staph A infection I received off someone's pet rat 2 years ago! Staph A infections are fairly easy to clear up in *most* pets but by gum you don't want one yourself! :eek6::lol:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

It is getting better though, isn't it? If it still noticeable and red on Monday i would take a trip to the vet just in case.

My money is on a reaction to the spot-on.


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

I thought so too, Hobbs. It has been two weeks but I guess that stuff is really quite potent 

Its not as red as it was, there is new skin over it now and I haven't noticed him scratching the area much today which is a bonus, but vets will definitely will be paid a visit on Monday if it is still red/not much improvement. It does look better than it was last night, though


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

sounds like a reaction to the spot on, or even a hotspot to me. It could get infected but it sounds like the aloe is doing its job. I would probably be bathing with some cool boiled salted water too before each aloe treatment.

If it starts to look worse at any point then its off to the vets like you say xxx


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

I think it's staph A that causes hotspots too. From what I've seen of it, often first you see the hair standing out straight where it is, then you get the redness of the skin, then the blisters and oozing. It can itch like buggery too. I would hope it's a Frontline reaction lol!!


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

KathyM said:


> first you see the hair standing out straight where it is, then you get the redness of the skin, then the blisters and oozing. It can itch like buggery too. I would hope it's a Frontline reaction lol!!


Oh my! That does sound quite awful. Locke's hair definitely wasn't sticking up, but a few days ago the red area could be felt as a small lump under the fur. No blisters or oozing, thankfully!

Today the area is so, so much better. All the redness has gone (took me two minutes to actually find it to dab boiled (cooled) salt water then Aloe Vera on it), there is definitely new skin growth over it :thumbup: huge improvement from two days ago!

I do remember that Frontline Spot On has caused problems for some cats, but cannot remember if it is the regular stuff or the Combo (been using the Combo).


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Good ole Aloe Vera! Hope it continues improving. Perhaps try a different spot-on next time?


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

Will definitely be doing that, Hobbs. Just glad things are healing up nice and quickly (gotta love that Aloe Vera! )

Thanks!


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

I've witnessed first hand some awful reactions to the Combo but they didn't cause a scab on mine thankfully. I have seen reactions like that to Baytril injections in other species though so it could well be a reaction.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Had exactly the same when my old cat of 16 years had a steroid injection.
I ran the vet up and he recommended Fuciderm gel.
It was very good as it stopped the itching and it cleared soon after.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Actually Vampyria, how is the scab?


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

The scab is much, much better. Its now a brown colour and is has shrunk in size quite significantly - not a sore-looking patch in sight now. Locke hasn't scratched the area at all since Saturday. Still putting a bit of Aloe on once a day just to make sure, but all in all it seems to have healed up


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

The first time I used Aloe gel was for a bad burn, within hours the thing had nearly healed (and I'd been in major pain for a while before it). I did question whether the stuff was actually magic. :lol:


----------

